# Over The Hills (1 Viewer)



## inkwellness (Jan 24, 2016)

Over the hills, we have our fun,
we lot have got, the rising sun.
We have this day to run the hills,
to hide and seek our wicked thrills.

No bank too steep, or grass too tall,
no one to care if we should fall.
We run as fast as legs have gone
enough to make the fairies yawn.

When dusk creeps up, we stall and stay,
for night will cite the end of day.
We dare not tire running the hills,
we grasp our wondrous, wicked thrills.


----------



## Chaseanthemum (Jan 24, 2016)

I loved this  there's a certain whimsy about it that brings forth my inner child. It resonates with me in some distant corner of my younger days, the tirelessness of my stubby legs, the freedom that one feels exploring the vast world with your best pal.

The one thing I felt that sort of took me from the immersion of this wondrous poetry is the phrase "wicked thrills." To me, the addition of that phrase almost insights a darker tone. For example, my thought process went from whimsical childhood play to "maybe this poem is about drug abuse," especially when fairies are referenced (lol). 

Probably I'm just looking too far into it. I'm a rather ridiculous man haha. Exceptional piece nevertheless! 

Cheers!

- Chase


----------



## bree1433 (Jan 24, 2016)

This is an awesome poem! I love how you are basically describing what childhood used to be about. Though, the phrase "wicked thrills" reminds me of all the stupid things I did as a kid for thrills. Jumping off a roof into snow banks as an example. 

The only thing that I'm not sure about is when you reference the fairies. I'm not quite sure how this works into the poem for how you have it written. Otherwise I really like this ^-^


----------



## Darkkin (Jan 24, 2016)

inkwellness said:


> Over the hills, we have our fun,
> we lot have got, the rising sun.
> We have this day to run the hills,
> to hide and seek our wicked thrills.
> ...



Melodious would be a good way to describe this.  Nothing really deep, but a pleasant side trip into whimsy.  First thing that popped into my head was the song _Season in the Sun _by Terry Jacks.  All of it catchy and bright, a bit like lemon-lime soda.

Overall, a refreshing read.

- D. the T. of P.B.


----------



## escorial (Jan 24, 2016)

i counted all the words on each line but one thing i enjoy about your words is how you have this conformity i pick up on..it's even the words themselves they never seem to be longer than they have to...ultimitaley it's about the words and they work so well but there is always more to savour and i like that


----------



## ned (Jan 25, 2016)

enjoyed this romp over the hills - got caught up in the pace and the chase.
I'm thinking young deer or rabbits having there day in the sun - 
but I feel this poem is more about the joy of freedom - rather then the subjects, themselves.

enough to make the fairies yawn. - strange reference, and yawn chimes with bored, the opposite of the sentiment evoked.

We dare not tire running the hills, - goes against the previous lines, surely ?

We run as fast as legs have gone - my favourite line, like something Thumper would say.

cheers
Ned


----------



## inkwellness (Jan 25, 2016)

Chase,
I enjoyed reading your interpretation. It reminds me of the way poems can be seen differently by different people. It wasn't about drug abuse, but I can see how it would come across that way.

Bree,
The fairy reference was a way to add a touch of fantasy to the tale. So often, we remember our childhood events as being more enjoyable or magical than they actually were. Thank you for your comments. 

Darkkin,
Oh yes. Good point. I will make that change. Thank you! 

Esc, 
Thank you for your kind words sir. I like your ever changing profile pictures. It's like a glimpse into your life. Very cool.

Ned,
I was hoping the yawn would represent tiredness. We ran hard enough to make a normal person (or a fairy) tired. The rationale for this idea came from my childhood.  When I was a child, we had to stop playing and go back inside when the sun went down. But we wanted to run all night. I can see that "yawning" may not be the right word choice. Thanks Ned.


----------



## Mesafalcon (Jan 25, 2016)

_When dusk creeps up, we stall and stay,
 for night will cite the end of day.

_Great line!


----------



## Mackenzie27 (Jan 26, 2016)

Ohmygoodness I love this little piece. The first commenter had it right with "whimsical": I'm really striving to be able to convey such imagery in such a succinct and to the point way- admire you a lot for that


----------



## inkwellness (Jan 26, 2016)

Mackenzie27 said:


> Ohmygoodness I love this little piece. The first commenter had it right with "whimsical": I'm really striving to be able to convey such imagery in such a succinct and to the point way- admire you a lot for that



Thanks MacKenzie!


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 27, 2016)

Ink Master.. this is sooo.... idyllic... sounds wonderful, I truly hope these are your special memories....


----------



## inkwellness (Jan 27, 2016)

Yes! These are my special memories


----------

